# New Champan Guitars protos (ML3 Rabea sig and baritone, Ghost Fret redux)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## GBH14 (Mar 10, 2015)

I watched this last night,The Bea ML-3 FR looks nice - If it was a hipshot instead of FR I would definitely be interested.

The Ghostfret guitars don't interest me at all though. I've never been one for 'extreme' shapes of guitar.


----------



## Edika (Mar 10, 2015)

These guitars look nice and I liked the Ghostfret one as I have been GASing for an Explorer type guitar. Not that fond of the headstock but it's not a deal breaker. I wonder if he puts it out in a 7...


----------



## GRIZ (Mar 10, 2015)

I want that baritone


----------



## GraemeH (Mar 10, 2015)

I have little desire for a Korean made copy spec'd by some homeless looking amateur musicians, but the first one with the padauk neck did have a chunky as balls rhythm sound.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 10, 2015)

That baritone looks interesting, especially now that the mushok has been retired. The headstocks kill the explorers sadly.


----------



## Duraesu (Mar 10, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> I have little desire for a Korean made copy spec'd by some homeless looking amateur musicians



Why such disrespect?


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 10, 2015)

What happened to Dorje? Never dug the music but it would have been interesting to see how far they've made it.


----------



## metaldoggie (Mar 10, 2015)

I like the ghost fret, but not really sold on the headstock.

The non-carved Bea really interests me.



Thorerges said:


> What happened to Dorje? Never dug the music but it would have been interesting to see how far they've made it.



New album out around June I believe.

I think they signed with the booking company that owns Sonisphere.


----------



## GBH14 (Mar 10, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> homeless looking amateur musicians



What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Haun (Mar 10, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> I have little desire for a Korean made copy spec'd by some homeless looking amateur musicians, but the first one with the padauk neck did have a chunky as balls rhythm sound.



Aren't we the grumpy one? Envy ohoy!


----------



## Blitzie (Mar 10, 2015)

I dig the Explorer but it's sure to be priced too high. Probably around $1200, if I had to guess.


----------



## GBH14 (Mar 10, 2015)

Haun said:


> Aren't we the grumpy one? Envy ohoy!



Funny thing is that he owns 3 or 4 Indonesian super strats but is slagging off a Korean 'copy'. But because his has Ibanez on the headstock means thats fine...


----------



## GraemeH (Mar 10, 2015)

GBH14 said:


> Funny thing is that he owns 3 or 4 Indonesian super strats but is slagging off a Korean 'copy'. But because his has Ibanez on the headstock means thats fine...



I wasn't slagging the guitars. I said I have little interest in them. Unless there's some unique-ish spec (hence complimenting the padauk necked one).
I've had guitars from that factory, they're solid with top notch bang-for-buck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> I wasn't slagging the guitars. I said I have little interest in them


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 10, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> I have little desire for a Korean made copy spec'd by some homeless looking amateur musicians, but the first one with the padauk neck did have a chunky as balls rhythm sound.



What if they didn't look homeless, though?


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 10, 2015)

They all look pretty nice. Especially that blue flame Ghostfret.


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 10, 2015)

Just if they would make a 24 fret ML-1 with that blue flame...


----------



## DredFul (Mar 10, 2015)

I was just going to post about this under the title "New Chapman Guitars (explorer and baritone tele content!) 

I'm definitely interested in the blue explorer and the FR BEA. If they are reasonably priced I wouldn't mind having a floyd. The baritone looks lovely too but I'm guessing it might be a bit too long for me. Don't know, haven't tried. But it's safe to say I'm having some serious GAS at the moment.


it's the blue+maple+mahogany combination..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2015)

Masoo2 said:


> Just if they would make a 24 fret ML-1 with that blue flame...



The ML-1 custom looks to have 24-frets.


----------



## ZERO1 (Mar 10, 2015)

God I want that ghost fret. I dont mind that the headstock is reversed, although it would look much better if it wasnt. I wonder when it will be out and how much it will cost...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2015)

He doesn't have a set date yet, but I'd imagine the price will be around $700 - $900 USD, since it's a pretty high-specced import. 

I do wish they'd offer something similar to the ML-1; No top, stock Chapman pickups, stained finish... Something similarly priced to the ML-1.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 10, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> I have little desire for a Korean made copy spec'd by some homeless looking amateur musicians, but the first one with the padauk neck did have a chunky as balls rhythm sound.





Thorerges said:


> What happened to Dorje? Never dug the music but it would have been interesting to see how far they've made it.



I know that GraemeH got a bit of flak for this, but I can see his point. 

I know Chappers as the "sidekick guy" from the Anderton's promo videos on Youtube, I don't know who the other guy is. Are they actually famous guitarists known for their skill on the instrument and/or their songwriting prowess (from Thorerges's post I guess they are/were the guitarists from "Dorje") or are they guys who have got just enough fame and fortune as "internet personalities" to commission a run of guitars from a factory in Korea and slapped Chapper's name on them and he's given his mate a signature model?

On a personal note, I'd love to be able to get away with that level of informality in my everyday attire but I can't, and I also thought the T-shaped one with the padauk neck sounded great.


----------



## ZERO1 (Mar 10, 2015)

ahh I see. Bummer hope it comes out sooner rather than later. Oh one thing i forgot to mention I wish they would move the strap button to the location like gibson explorers have it in. Because I have a epi explorer with the strap button with the same location as chappers and it has crazy neck dive. I am assuming the other location alleviates that problem.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2015)

He was actually pretty well-known before he started doing Andertons stuff, and was endorsed by some pretty big brands such as Marshall, Orange, ESP, Duncan, and currently has a DiMarzio endorsement.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 10, 2015)

Those tele's look cool but the explorer looks really off with the smaller body. Not to mention that the headstock should be pointing downwards instead of reversed as it is now. But that's just me, colours are cool though.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 10, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He was actually pretty well-known before he started doing Andertons stuff, and was endorsed by some pretty big brands such as Marshall, Orange, ESP, Duncan, and currently has a DiMarzio endorsement.



I thought he was still with Duncan?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry, I confused the two. He had a DiMarzio endorsment for like a year than switched to Duncan.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Mar 10, 2015)

Sicarius said:


> I thought he was still with Duncan?



He is still with Duncan, unless that changed in the last 6 months. There is a vid where he comments to that effect.

It would be nice if people checked a little bit before they started slagging someone off as an endorsee slapping their name on a Korean run seeing as Rob actually sunk his own money into Chapman guitars as did Lee Anderton to build a company which by all accounts is doing quite well. 

For the record Chapman was also a staff musician for Universal for a couple years so I think that puts him a little outside the realm of 'amateur' musician. YMMV on his playing, I personally like some of the Dorje stuff I've heard and find his goofy geekyness endearing.

Sure Chapman guitars may not be PRS custom shop stuff, but they have never claimed to be doing anything like that anyway they always targeted Upper entry and mid priced work horse type guitar players. 

OK rant over. 

I for one want the Baritone, that thing is SICK.


----------



## GBH14 (Mar 10, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> He is still with Duncan, unless that changed in the last 6 months. There is a vid where he comments to that effect.
> 
> It would be nice if people checked a little bit before they started slagging someone off as an endorsee slapping their name on a Korean run seeing as Rob actually sunk his own money into Chapman guitars as did Lee Anderton to build a company which by all accounts is doing quite well.
> 
> ...



Put perfectly.

I have been following Rob on youtube for years now and I really respect and appreciate what he is doing. I think chapman guitars as a company is brilliant. They have a great business model and I really hope the huge success they have seen lately continues.

They are getting better and better in terms of specs in my opinion too. Starting to see hipshot bridges and more 'interesting' woods. It won't be long until I pull the trigger on one I'm sure!


----------



## midian (Mar 10, 2015)

...I think it's awesome that you can vote on the specs. 

Furthermore, success speaks for itself - they might polarize with their opinions/humour/reviews, but who cares, the guitars look awesome! I'm really interested in that floyded Tele


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2015)

I still think the Andertons reviews suck due to there being too much focus on dumb humor and less on trying to actually review/demo the gear and get a decent tone, but I still think Rob is a damn good player.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 10, 2015)

I like the anderton's reviews because they're silly. I get annoyed with folks just mumbling off some specs, and then playing sloppy riffs into a aweful camera mic. They do enough actual playing in the reviews, and they get the specs/info across in an amusing fashion. 

All the same, I really like the shape of the Explorer. Can't say I'm a fan of the size or strap placement. Looks like it'd dive like a mofo. I've always wanted an explorer-type guitar with a figured top though. If I ever find myself in possession of some cash after they release I might just buy one.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 10, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> It would be nice if people checked a little bit before they started slagging someone off as an endorsee slapping their name on a Korean run seeing as Rob actually sunk his own money into Chapman guitars as did Lee Anderton to build a company which by all accounts is doing quite well.
> 
> For the record Chapman was also a staff musician for Universal for a couple years so I think that puts him a little outside the realm of 'amateur' musician. YMMV on his playing, I personally like some of the Dorje stuff I've heard and find his goofy geekyness endearing.



if you re-read my post, hopefully you should be able to see that we're on the same lines here, I'd assumed Chappers had invested in his own brand and given his mate (the guy wearing the sikth shirt?) the signature model the BEA or what have you? I'd not assumed for a minute he had sold out to a Korean brand, I realise he IS the brand 

I have nothing but the utmost respect for Chappers as a business man, but I was not aware of where his fame had come from, from reading here it seems session muso to youtube hero, to guitar company owner.

Good on him I say


----------



## Choop (Mar 10, 2015)

Always wanted a Chapman guitar since they were introduced...I'm a big fan of stripped down workhorse style instruments. That explorer body style is pretty sweet too, and I really dig the fender style boat jack on it.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 10, 2015)

The BEA FR looks amazing, supertele with a forearm contour! As long as that neck isn't too chunky I'd probably give it a shot.

As an aside, it's funny to see Chapper's relevance questioned when that video got 28K views in one day. But shitting on his appearance? Come on! These are guitars!


----------



## MoJoToJo (Mar 11, 2015)

I would say that Chappers is a very talented guitarist in my book but I have said it before on this forum the guys head is getting rather enlarged 

Saying that I do like this one "Bleed The Light" from the man.
Lesson also in this video & to all the guys that think he can't play have a go at playing the whole thing yourself.

Sorry if I hijacked this thread


----------



## ZERO1 (Mar 11, 2015)

also the ghost fret should have inlays... block inlays. lol


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2015)

I also want that baritone. I wish it a humbucker in the neck though. I'm not a big fan of single coils for lead tones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 11, 2015)

kindsage said:


> I also want that baritone. I wish it a humbucker in the neck though. I'm not a big fan of single coils for lead tones.



They are humbuckers.


----------



## GBH14 (Mar 11, 2015)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> if you re-read my post, hopefully you should be able to see that we're on the same lines here, I'd assumed Chappers had invested in his own brand and given his mate (the guy wearing the sikth shirt?) the signature model the BEA or what have you?



There is a lot more to it, but it is also as simple as that in a way.

He created his own guitar brand and gave his mate and band member Rabea his own signature guitar and then Lee Anderton his own signature too, who I believe has invested into the Chapman brand.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

Well Chappers is internet famous but in a very different way than say Keith Merrow or Ola englund. I have always found his playing in reviews a bit annoying as it always seems to be the same old 3 licks that he do.

Personally I have always thought that the Chapman Guitars looked cheap as fawk! But the ghost fret with neck though and very nice maple cap looks awesome - not interested in a 6 string explorer though - but if the same build was done with a sevenstring superstrat, then I would be very, very interested! (especially if it had a floyd rose, but I don't see that happening)


----------



## GBH14 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Well Chappers is internet famous but in a very different way than say Keith Merrow or Ola englund. I have always found his playing in reviews a bit annoying as it always seems to be the same old 3 licks that he do.
> 
> Personally I have always thought that the Chapman Guitars looked cheap as fawk! But the ghost fret with neck though and very nice maple cap looks awesome - not interested in a 6 string explorer though - but if the same build was done with a sevenstring superstrat, then I would be very, very interested! (especially if it had a floyd rose, but I don't see that happening)



I agree that they used to look cheap. I think that was when they were made in a different factory. Now they are made alongside Schecters, Ltd's and other big names I think, the quality has improved, as well as nicer models surfacing.

Its hard to say the ML3 Bea a couple of posts above looks cheap though! Looks spot on to me, especially when the headstock will match the body!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 11, 2015)

I've been thinking about getting a baritone six lately, but i don't like the options out there. this red one might make me reconsider getting EGC to make me a 28" scale


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They are humbuckers.



Yeah but are those single coil sized humbuckers _really_ going to sound like a full size humbucker? And are they splitable if I want single coil tones for cleans? (If so then that is awesome)


----------



## feraledge (Mar 11, 2015)

kindsage said:


> Yeah but are those single coil sized humbuckers _really_ going to sound like a full size humbucker? And are they splitable if I want single coil tones for cleans? (If so then that is awesome)



Yes. Yes. And yes.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Yes. Yes. And yes.



I'm sold  lets do this


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 11, 2015)

My inner 80's child is giggling madly at the FR Supertele.


----------



## Dekay82 (Mar 13, 2015)

That Bea FR looks dope as shit. I'm surprised they didn't go with a set neck like the ML-3. What a shame. Still, looks pretty tight and worth a try.

And since other folks are throwing their 2 cents on Chappers and The Captain, I just wanna say I think they're pretty great. I mean the whole point of their videos are they're sales pitches, right? But they're honest, fun, and low pressure. It's good Ipad toilet watching.


----------



## Jason2112 (Mar 15, 2015)

None of the Chapman models have interested me much until I saw that blue Ghostfret - I really like that guitar and (depending on cost) I just might buy one.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 15, 2015)

Dekay82 said:


> And since other folks are throwing their 2 cents on Chappers and The Captain, I just wanna say I think they're pretty great. I mean the whole point of their videos are they're sales pitches, right? But they're honest, fun, and low pressure. It's good Ipad toilet watching.



 They've pretty much got the whole guitar/gear infomercial schtick down pat but harmless enough.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 15, 2015)

Sometimes Rob makes some pretty crazy full retard sales man moves though - when he tries to get people to go to their local guitar shop and say they want them to stock Chapman guitars.

And Usually he just ends up sounding like a 10 year old: "Give me MONEY! ME want more money for playing crappy blues licks on video!! MONEY!!! NOW!1"


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 15, 2015)

^

Well Mr. Chapman is The Monkey Lord after all.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 15, 2015)

kindsage said:


> Yeah but are those single coil sized humbuckers _really_ going to sound like a full size humbucker?



Yes, do you know how a pickup works?

With regard to Chapman and the guitars, I find his goofy style a bi tiresome, but in the longer review videos such as the Squier vs MIM vs US Fender vs Custom Shop videos they do get some good detail in, although the playing is generally not to my taste, and sometimes instead of demonstrating the tones they do get stuck in "extended pentatonic blues jam" mode for a while. 

However, I did play one of those Chapman Tele shaped guitars a while back at a music college signup event hosted by a local music shop, it wasn't a bad guitar for the price, but I couldn't help but feel that for a few quid more, you could get something with a real brand name on the headstock that was not only a better guitar but would be much easier to sell in future, and would retain a much greater portion of it's original value.


----------



## GraemeH (Mar 15, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Sometimes Rob makes some pretty crazy full retard sales man moves though - when he tries to get people to go to their local guitar shop and say they want them to stock Chapman guitars.
> 
> And Usually he just ends up sounding like a 10 year old: "Give me MONEY! ME want more money for playing crappy blues licks on video!! MONEY!!! NOW!1"



Hm, I wouldn't blame him for pushing his products, margins are tough for all small business owners.

I'm more put off by him not actually knowing anything about guitars, e.g. pointing at a wenge fretboard and going "ooh, is that rosewood?", not knowing what coil tapping is vs. coil splitting etc. If I'm giving someone money for a product or service, I'd like them to be beyond the lower-intermediate level of competence in that area.

Having said that, I'm subscribed to the channel with the Andertons demos because let's face it, when you're looking for product demos on YouTube most of them are guys talking for 5 minutes then playing for 20 seconds recording on the camera mic, it's dire. I'll take a few facepalm-ers from a guitar noob who's doing video demos with decent production values over the usual standard of YouTube demos.

Single-coil sized humbuckers in the neck that split have always been a great thing to me btw - being smaller lets you mount it further neckwards than a full-size humbucker, which can have tonal benefits.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 15, 2015)

You can't really fault the guy for not knowing what wenge looks like, he seems to be a traditional tone woods type of player. 

Hell, Paduk is the most exotic wood they've used on Chapman guitars.


----------



## max3000 (Mar 15, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> Having said that, I'm subscribed to the channel with the Andertons demos because let's face it, when you're looking for product demos on YouTube most of them are guys talking for 5 minutes then playing for 20 seconds recording on the camera mic, it's dire. I'll take a few facepalm-ers from a guitar noob who's doing video demos with decent production values over the usual standard of YouTube demos.



I watch their "reviews" and demos for the same reason I watch Top Gear. They're simply entertaining but I take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 17, 2015)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yes, do you know how a pickup works?



The metal string vibrates, disrupting the magnetic field created by the magnets in the pickups, creating a small electrical current that gets sent to the preamp of whatever amp you're using.

I can't tell if you were being condescending in asking this or not but it seemed kind of rude

I thought my question about single-coil humbuckers vs full size humbuckers seemed legit. I don't see how i could have inferred that they would both sound exactly the same.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2015)

Ghost Fret pre-orders are up. 
$940/700 pounds.

Andertons Music Company - Your search results

Chapman Ghost Fret Guitar - Satin Blue with Gig Bag
Chapman Ghost Fret Guitar - Satin Natural with Case
Chapman Ghost Fret Guitar - Satin Black with Case


----------



## Alice AKW (May 3, 2015)

Honestly really disappointed with the Ghost Fret, personally.

The original ghost fret was something I'd lusted after for ages. An explorer with 24 frets and impeccable access to all of them, not to mention available in 6 and 7 string versions. Was hoping for that to make a return but it's just similar specs to your run of the mill explorer with a different (Granted, nicer in my opinion.) aesthetic.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (May 3, 2015)

i love explorers but i could buy a used gibson explorer for less than the price of these.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 4, 2015)

I was interested in these, reverse headstock explorer. But there is something stopping me, I mean come on chappers, strap button on the top, why. Sav e the hassle and put it on the back.

Will think but 7 hunting first


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 4, 2015)

kindsage said:


> The metal string vibrates, disrupting the magnetic field created by the magnets in the pickups, creating a small electrical current that gets sent to the preamp of whatever amp you're using.
> 
> I can't tell if you were being condescending in asking this or not but it seemed kind of rude
> 
> I thought my question about single-coil humbuckers vs full size humbuckers seemed legit. I don't see how i could have inferred that they would both sound exactly the same.



Sorry, not trying to be condescending. Short answer, yes a pickup can be built so that it packages a normal humbucker size into a single coil sized unit while retaining the tonal characteristics of the larger pickup.


----------



## timbucktu123 (May 5, 2015)

The ml3 bea FR is awesome and if the price is right ill probably invest to have a cheaper guitar to bring to gigs


----------



## Blitzie (May 5, 2015)

I was really hoping the Ghost Fret would be cheaper in the States.


----------



## Dekay82 (May 5, 2015)

$940 for the Ghost Feet, that's cool. I bet they're doing something real special with it for that price, like making it here in the states and putting Gibson on the headstock.


----------



## pott (May 5, 2015)

For a UK guitar it's priced very reasonably; similar to Schecters etc... (made in the same place).
When you factor in imports, distribution and the exchange rate, they can become more expensive in the US. Same as it works the other way around.

Although, interestingly, US prices are also ~$900, which is cheaper than £700


----------



## TonyGD (May 6, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He doesn't have a set date yet, but I'd imagine the price will be around $700 - $900 USD, since it's a pretty high-specced import.
> 
> I do wish they'd offer something similar to the ML-1; No top, stock Chapman pickups, stained finish... Something similarly priced to the ML-1.



I got my ML-7T for just a little over $700 new...That RiffCity $899 preorder special on the Ghost Fret though..For that price definitely wish it was regular headstock and came with Duncans but they're definitely well specced out regardless and I love my ML-7T...So it looks like I'm either going to have to sell crack or get really lucky and become a Chapman artist.


----------



## jonsick (May 6, 2015)

I can't see videos at work... are there any pics around?


----------



## khanate7 (May 7, 2015)

GRIZ said:


> I want that baritone


..........


----------

